# Heat Lamp help!!!



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I need heat lamp help. I have found "nocturnal" lamps,"day" and "night" lamps. I don't know what I need for heating execpt a thermoneter, and thermostat. What brands do you guys reccomend? Tips needed too. I don't want to make bad choices for somthing so important. Not to be picky, but I would prefer to have a lamp and not a big stick ones. 



Please don't get out your pitchforks if I put this on the wrong topic. I saw room temp on the stuff under heatlh. Don't think I'm stupid ether. There's so many choices. I will have a C&C cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't worry, you're not stupid! Heating is probably one of the most confusing parts of hedgie needs, so you're not alone. 

What you're looking for is a Ceramic Heat Emitter. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... id=prod_cs It's a bulb, not a strip thing. This thread may help you out more too. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579 You can look in the Product Reviews section (towards the bottom of the main forum page) and there's a few items posted in there for lamps, bulbs, thermostats, etc.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

CHEs don't emit light, are relatively easy to set up, and easy to move.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are not stupid, heating is confusing. I absolutely HATE when "room temperature" is given as the temperature they require. It is ridiculous as everyone's room temperature is different. These days when fuel and heating is so expensive, we keep our houses at a much lower temperature, especially at night, than people used to. We keep our house at 67/68F and if I tried keeping the hedgehogs at that, every single one would be trying to hibernate.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Does anybody know of infrared lights? Are they good? I would like to have some sort of light... Does any one understand hedgehogs' light needs? Sorry of I'm asking too much. :mrgreen: Could I just keep the light on during the day and turn it off at night? ( around 7:00)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

12-16 hours of light/day. I'd say just a CHE is best, since they need heat 24 hours a day.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You do need light, as Christemo said. But an infrared bulb isn't the best thing to use, since you'd have to turn it off at night. Some hedgies are bothered by the light, even red/black light. It's best to keep heat and light separate, so that heat can be on 24/7, and then the light can be on whatever schedule you choose. A lot of people prefer to use a timer with their light, since it makes it easy to make sure it gets turned on/off at the same time every day. You can use just an ordinary light bulb for light.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! But... Do CHE need lamps? I know it sounds stupid... But I want to know! :mrgreen: Sorry if I'm asking too much. I just want to have the best for my future hedgie. If the chat was working I would dump it on the chat room people. Any one know what's up with that?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Like I said above, look at this thread. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579 It tells you what you need to get to have a CHE set up and a bit more information about them.

Yeah, I dunno what's going on with the chat, I'm hoping it gets fixed soon. There's usually nobody in there anyway, though, even on scheduled chat nights.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much! Thanks to you and extra research, I can now heat my future hedgie!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

